# Motor dyno???



## Hank80 (Jul 22, 2003)

Where can one get a slot car motor dyno?

After reading alot here, it seems alot of debate can be resolved if I can acquire a motor dyno specifically for slot car motors, either 1/32 and 1/24 scale. Granted I have one already for my 1/10 scale RC. I have used it before but the results are sporadic at best, for slot car motor application.

So the question remains, where could I acquire a dyno just for slot car motors, does and one have any ideas on the matter?

Thanx in advance.
Henry......

:wave:


----------



## Hank80 (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.kelvinlight.com/eng/INDEX.HTM

has anybody heard or used this before,..or on that hand have any information on this product?

Thanx,...
:wave: :thumbsup: :dude:


----------



## FastMann (Dec 19, 2006)

I'd also like to know. Anyone?


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Ask Alan over at SCI...*

Here is a link...
http://www.slotcarillustrated.com/InTheGroove.html

I am sure he will be more than happy to reply...


----------



## Hank80 (Jul 22, 2003)

I sent Alan a email on the subject. 

Thanx
Henry


----------



## FastMann (Dec 19, 2006)

The article on the test bed is very cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=168735 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

I haven't seen a rig like that since the sixties.


----------



## wnovess99 (Mar 1, 2006)

I ve seen a homemade chassis dyno for HO cars. The rear tires spun an armature which read out on a volt meter. I never really saw much purpose for it.


----------



## FastMann (Dec 19, 2006)

I guess you could see which motor was strongest and pick that motor for the car. Wouldn't you have to break the motors in first to make sure you got proper readings, though? I mean, you might have two motors and one is strong out of the box, but when you break them in the other might actually be stronger. Is this something to watch for?


----------



## djvick08 (Feb 28, 2010)

*HO Slot Car Dyno-FOUND*

I found an HO Slot Card Dyno here in Rochester, NY made my a local slot car racer. He sells them on his website which is VRP Slot Racing.com His products are amazing and definitely help you to fine tune your cars.


----------



## Vintage_Nut (Mar 3, 2010)

I have a fellow racer that in the process of developing one for those scales. He already developed one for the HO scale. I used to have a great one many years ago. Had it own built in power supply. Two meters.One that measured amps and volts and the other measured feet per second. Alas, a "friend" borrowed it and then disappeared. If you are really interested in getting one send me a PM with a email address and will keep you posted on his progress. The one he is developing will be digital.


----------



## monroe_steve (Mar 7, 2010)

Tamiya makes a "speed checker" in 2wd & 4wd but I can only find the 4wd on auction. I don't know as it measures amps & volts though.


----------



## dantana (Mar 11, 2010)

*Motor Dyno*

Here is a link to a awesome dyno tech block

It is also on YouTube. Type in Red Line Tech Block


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

i like that it can hook up to track power,neat idea.being able to check for voltage drops in your track is handy


----------

